# I had sex with my female boss



## bloupbloup

I am now married since 5 years and i have one daughter. 

It was the first time that i cheated on my wife & it feels terrible. I never hide anything to my wife & i wish i could asked her first. 

Last week i went to a seminar with my boss to present our products. Everything was planned, my bedroom was next to my boss bedroom.

I must mention my boss is attractive. She looks like a model from Italy. She is 5"9, thin, green eyes, tanned & blond. 

We had dinner everyday together. On the thursday evening, she decided to show me around as we were in Italy.

She offered me several drinks. I didn't think about doing anything with my boss. I didn't think there were any dangers because my boss is married too. Then, i have noticed she offered me too many alcoholic drinks. We came back to the hotel, sat in front of each other at the hotel bar. She offered me other drinks. she caressed one of my leg with her foot. and started to caress my leg with her hand. I started to have a strong erection. I said i had to go to sleep, she went up with me. She went to her bedroom and i entered mine. Then, i lost control. I went to her bedroom and we started kiss. I didn't expect she was so much attracted by me by witnessing the energy she puts in the kissing. Then, it is an intimate story. 

I thought i was the man who would always resist temptation. I feel miserable because that's 5 years that have been ruined. I was the perfect husband. I never look at other women. that's all. 

I don't know how to talk to my wife now.


----------



## justonelife

If you can't talk to her, just let her read this post. That's step 1. The next step is up to your wife.


----------



## Running Mom

bloupbloup said:


> I never hide anything to my wife & i wish i could asked her first.


I'm confused. Why would you have asked your wife before sleeping with another woman? Would she have allowed it?


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

Agree with Running Mom. My response to my husband asking me to sleep with another woman would probably be "sure! In six months, when you're single".

You messed up. You're upset. That's a good start.

Are you willing to either quit your job or ask to work elsewhere so you can never see this boss again? Are you willing to do whatever your wife asks to make this right?

If you are, tell her. NOW. If not, maybe you should consider whether you should remain in a marriage you won't respect.


----------



## Anon Pink

You have to tell your wife and the sooner the better.

You must now be on your guard at all times. You are going to have to do some serious soul searching about why you went into that woman's room, knowing full well what was going to happen. You can't pretend like you didn't see that coming! So what allowed you to forget about your wife at home waiting for you so you could get your rocks off with another woman?


----------



## samyeagar

Anon Pink said:


> You have to tell your wife and the sooner the better.
> 
> You must now be on your guard at all times. You are going to have to do some serious soul searching about why you went into that woman's room, knowing full well what was going to happen. You can't pretend like you didn't see that coming! *So what allowed you to forget about your wife at home waiting for you so you could get your rocks off with another woman*?


She looks like a model from Italy. She is 5"9, thin, green eyes, tanned & blond...Duh!


----------



## Anon Pink

samyeagar said:


> She looks like a model from Italy. She is 5"9, thin, green eyes, tanned & blond...Duh!


Oh now Sammy...do you really want to perpetuate the stereotype that all men are pigs?


----------



## GTdad

Anon Pink said:


> Oh now Sammy...do you really want to perpetuate the stereotype that all men are pigs?


Hey! The OP was clearly a victim in this scenario. Witness the liquoring up and caressing.

Actually, maybe a little too much like a victim to be believed.


----------



## samyeagar

Anon Pink said:


> Oh now Sammy...do you really want to perpetuate the stereotype that all men are pigs?


No...just the OP


----------



## Anon Pink

You're right! How can he be sure he wasn't given some synthetic pheromone enducer that rendered him helpless to the stunning Italian beauty's sexual advances? We should pity him?


----------



## tom67

Anon Pink said:


> You're right! How can he be sure he wasn't given some synthetic pheromone enducer that rendered him helpless to the stunning Italian beauty's sexual advances? We should pity him?


I hate when that happens lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

Anon Pink said:


> You're right! How can he be sure he wasn't given some synthetic pheromone enducer that rendered *him helpless to the stunning Italian beauty's sexual advances*? We should pity him?


It clearly wasn't his fault then. He was helpless! If she had been an ugly chick though...


----------



## Anon Pink

even when it only happens in your dreams?


----------



## lenzi

2 years ago the Op makes posts on 2 different threads about penis size then last week he comes back after 2 years and posts about going to a swinger's club and makes yet another post about penis size, referring to his own.

And now this.

Seems odd.

Op, why did you join the forum 2 years ago? Just to post about penis size? Where the heck did you go for 2 years?


----------



## Anon Pink

samyeagar said:


> It clearly wasn't his fault then. He was helpless! If she had been an ugly chick though...


Oh right, if she had been ugly then we pity him, unless he had to chew his arm off the next morning. Then we buy him a beer.


----------



## samyeagar

Anon Pink said:


> Oh right, if she had been ugly then we pity him, unless he had to chew his arm off the next morning. Then we buy him a beer.


No! If she'd been ugly, then we yell at him for cheating. Since she was hot, how could he resist?


----------



## jman

feels like I read the beginning of a Penthouse Forum story...


----------



## Anon Pink

samyeagar said:


> No! If she'd been ugly, then we yell at him for cheating. Since she was hot, how could he resist?


Now that's below the belt. I think I read here somewhere that most Other Women are subjectively less attractive than the wife. I wonder if that's true?


----------



## Anon Pink

jman said:


> feels like I read the beginning of a Penthouse Forum story...


Do those stories ever end with, "and my wife beat the sh!t out of me, took all my money, and to this day prevents me from seeing my daughter.."


----------



## unbelievable

You've actually got bigger problems. Your wife has no idea what happened on your trip, but you have a boss who knows you can't be trusted and who knows all it takes is a little booze and some footsie to manipulate you. I wouldn't be expecting any serious promotions.


----------



## ChelseaBlue

Anon Pink said:


> Oh right, if she had been ugly then we pity him, unless he had to chew his arm off the next morning. Then we buy him a beer.


I hope he is ambidextrous, otherwise you will have to get him a straw with that beer.


----------



## arbitrator

You're no better than your skanky boss! Be a chicken and just stay silent about it! And please remember that it was you that went to her room and not the other way around!

And when your wife subsequently discovers what you did to assist in undermining the vows and the inherent trust of your nuptials, then she may leave you with little more than a toothbrush!

And with no toothpaste!


----------



## samyeagar

Anon Pink said:


> Now that's below the belt. I think I read here somewhere that most Other Women are subjectively less attractive than the wife. I wonder if that's true?


Just to be clear here, since things do get lost in translation from though to written word...I am being completely tongue in cheek here.

As far as the other woman being less attractive...if you accept the premise of the whole 'sex rank' thing, I think that a man who would cheat would almost by necessity have to trade down if you will, since cheating will lower his rank.

I wouldn't know personally as I have never cheated, but I will say...I certainly traded up after my divorce


----------



## samyeagar

arbitrator said:


> You're no better than your skanky boss! Be a chicken and just stay silent about it! And *please remember that it was you that went to her room and not the other way around!*
> And when your wife subsequently discovers what you did to assist in undermining the vows and the inherent trust of your nuptials, then she may leave you with little more than a toothbrush!
> 
> And with no toothpaste!


But she looks like a model from Italy. She is 5"9, thin, green eyes, tanned & blond


----------



## arbitrator

samyeagar said:


> But she looks like a model from Italy. She is 5"9, thin, green eyes, tanned & blond


*Then if that's the case, what's she doing with him?

Has she got herself a gargantuan case of the crabs and just can't seem get any from somebody else?*


----------



## samyeagar

arbitrator said:


> *Then if that's the case, what's she doing with him?
> 
> Has she got herself a gargantuan case of the crabs and just can't seem get any from somebody else?*


The reason I have pointed this line from the OP out a few times is because it is so ridiculous. A clear attempt at rationalization and to subtly explain why it was too good of an opportunity to pass up and why the OP should get a free pass for cheating...


----------



## unbelievable

samyeagar said:


> But she looks like a model from Italy. She is 5"9, thin, green eyes, tanned & blond


If you drink enough, they all look like Italian models.


----------



## arbitrator

*I'm starting to smell the presence of a troll ... who undoubtedly has a trollop for a boss!*


----------



## Fleur de Cactus

What kind of work or business do you do with your boss?. My question is, your employment does not have any policies to follow, and code of conduct, nothing about sexual harassment? if she touched you why you did not stop her??? You would not have this guilt.


----------



## lenzi

Anon Pink said:


> Oh right, if she had been ugly then we pity him, unless he had to chew his arm off the next morning. Then we buy him a beer.


Why would he chew his arm off in the morning? :scratchhead:

All I can think of is that you're saying she's really fat and she was passed out on his arm and he couldn't get away without doing the unthinkable.


----------



## Cabsy

arbitrator said:


> *I'm starting to smell the presence of a troll ... who undoubtedly has a trollop for a boss!*


The join date and post count seemed to be a bit odd so I took a quick peek. His first post in 2011 made me chuckle and wonder if he needed his boss to give him the same affirmation. I noticed the trend instantly.

I don't know, could be legit: A guy who joined, posted only a few times in as many years, and has a keen interest in global penis sizes (Italian connection), marriage, and now infidelity. 

If you're real, you messed up bad buddy. Next time beware of yourself, beware of the woman across from you, and have one less ****tail.


----------



## ladybird

You probably are not the only co-worker she has done this with on a trip!

Just tell your wife


----------



## daggeredheart

Dear Penthouse,


----------



## Anon Pink

lenzi said:


> Why would he chew his arm off in the morning? :scratchhead:
> 
> All I can think of is that you're saying she's really fat and she was passed out on his arm and he couldn't get away without doing the unthinkable.


"Coyote ugly"...meaning you got drunk and had sex with someone soo far below your standards you didn't want to wake them and end up talking to them before you left. So instead of waking them, you chewed your arm off, like a coyote does when his foot is caught in a trap.

I don't know if this term is still in use, it was the rage back in well about 30 years ago!


----------



## stevehowefan

This guy is obviously a catch. Why, he has a large pecker and gets models into the sack and whatnot. Who wouldn't want to be married to that?


----------



## MattMatt

bloupbloup said:


> I am now married since 5 years and i have one daughter.
> 
> It was the first time that i cheated on my wife & it feels terrible. I never hide anything to my wife & i wish i could asked her first.
> 
> Last week i went to a seminar with my boss to present our products. Everything was planned, my bedroom was next to my boss bedroom.
> 
> I must mention my boss is attractive. She looks like a model from Italy. She is 5"9, thin, green eyes, tanned & blond.
> 
> We had dinner everyday together. On the thursday evening, she decided to show me around as we were in Italy.
> 
> She offered me several drinks. I didn't think about doing anything with my boss. I didn't think there were any dangers because my boss is married too. Then, i have noticed she offered me too many alcoholic drinks. We came back to the hotel, sat in front of each other at the hotel bar. She offered me other drinks. she caressed one of my leg with her foot. and started to caress my leg with her hand. I started to have a strong erection. I said i had to go to sleep, she went up with me. She went to her bedroom and i entered mine. Then, i lost control. I went to her bedroom and we started kiss. I didn't expect she was so much attracted by me by witnessing the energy she puts in the kissing. Then, it is an intimate story.
> 
> I thought i was the man who would always resist temptation. I feel miserable because that's 5 years that have been ruined. I was the perfect husband. I never look at other women. that's all.
> 
> *I don't know how to talk to my wife now.*


Try using the truth to bridge the widening gap between you and her.

And report your boss for harassment. And/or quit your job.

Oh. Get tested for STDs.


----------



## lenzi

Anon Pink said:


> "Coyote ugly"...meaning you got drunk and had sex with someone soo far below your standards you didn't want to wake them and end up talking to them before you left. So instead of waking them, you chewed your arm off, like a coyote does when his foot is caught in a trap.
> 
> I don't know if this term is still in use, it was the rage back in well about 30 years ago!


I still don't get it.

Why not just get up and leave rather than chewing your own arm off- unless it's somehow trapped under their body?


----------



## VFW

Don't blame this on the drink or your boss, this is your doing and will tell you that bad news never gets better with age. You have done great harm to your family. Time to fess up and start looking for a new job.


----------



## workindad

unbelievable said:


> If you drink enough, they all look like Italian models.


LMFAO:lol::rofl:


----------



## Cabsy

lenzi said:


> I still don't get it.
> 
> Why not just get up and leave rather than chewing your own arm off- unless it's somehow trapped under their body?


They're talking about the term "coyote ugly" that was (maybe still is) popular slang. Above, they're guessing maybe that's why he was talking about biting his arm off. Or maybe he just felt trapped in general and didn't want to face the music. Otherwise... ? 



> coyote ugly
> 
> A situation encountered after a night of consuming alcohol whereby a person, usually male, wakes the next morning in a strange bed with a sexual partner from the previous evening who is completely physically undesirable (see ugly, nasty, two bagger) and sleeping on the man's arm. The hapless male would rather gnaw off his own arm than wake the woman and have to face the ills of his intoxicated choices the previous evening. Originating from a phenomena whereby a coyote captured in a jaw trap will chew off its own leg to escape certain death. _Copied from Urbandictionary/The Dude_


Except in this situation, the coyote was hung and the ugly was a fox.

I agree - you probably weren't the first coyote she snared, and the way you wrote it (and maybe it's ego), she had you in her sights and you should've known it. You could have put the gas on the drinks. You could have stopped her wandering hands. You could have gone to bed. You made your choices, now be a man and face the consequences in the right way.


----------



## Acabado

bloupbloup said:


> I am now married since 5 years and i have one daughter.
> 
> It was the first time that i cheated on my wife & it feels terrible. I never hide anything to my wife & i wish i could asked her first.
> 
> Last week i went to a seminar with my boss to present our products. Everything was planned, my bedroom was next to my boss bedroom.
> 
> I must mention my boss is attractive. *She looks like a model from Italy. She is 5"9, thin, green eyes, tanned & blond.*
> 
> We had dinner everyday together. On the thursday evening, *she decided to show me around as we were in Italy.*
> 
> *She offered me several drinks*. I didn't think about doing anything with my boss. I didn't think there were any dangers because my boss is married too. Then, i have noticed she offered me too many alcoholic drinks. We came back to the hotel, sat in front of each other at the hotel bar. *She offered me other drinks. she caressed one of my leg with her foot. and started to caress my leg with her hand. I started to have a strong erection.* I said i had to go to sleep, she went up with me. She went to her bedroom and i entered mine. *Then, i lost control. I went to her bedroom and we started kiss. I didn't expect she was so much attracted by me by witnessing the energy she puts in the kissing. Then, it is an intimate story.*
> 
> I thought i was the man who would always resist temptation. I feel miserable because that's 5 years that have been ruined. I was the perfect husband. I never look at other women. that's all.
> 
> I don't know how to talk to my wife now.


Dear Penthouse.


----------



## Acabado

WOW! sorry, just posted after reading the first posts, skipped the whole thread.
It seems everybody caught it.


----------



## Wiserforit

I'm deeply moved by this heartfelt admission and plea for help.

I think we're going to need some pics to make any useful advice.


----------



## bfree

I really need to stop skipping posts. I read lenzi's post that says the OP talks about penis size then I see a post by unbelievable that says he has bigger problems. Check please!


----------



## Anon Pink

lenzi said:


> I still don't get it.
> 
> Why not just get up and leave rather than chewing your own arm off- unless it's somehow trapped under their body?


Um whoops! Might have skipped the part about the guys arms being stuck under the sleeping ONS... That might have helped fill in the blanks. Anyway, Cabsy got it explained better.


----------



## Anon Pink

Well I for one enjoyed this thread. It was fun while it lasted in SiM.


----------



## aug

lenzi said:


> 2 years ago the Op makes posts on 2 different threads about penis size then last week he comes back after 2 years and posts about going to a swinger's club and makes yet another post about penis size, referring to his own.
> 
> And now this.
> 
> Seems odd.
> 
> Op, why did you join the forum 2 years ago? Just to post about penis size? Where the heck did you go for 2 years?



Well, clearly the female boss was impressed with the penis size.


----------



## lenzi

Anon Pink said:


> Um whoops! Might have skipped the part about the guys arms being stuck under the sleeping ONS... That might have helped fill in the blanks. Anyway, Cabsy got it explained better.


Ok, that's what I guessed originally.


----------



## woncrescent

Hi bloupbloup,
I had the same experience. But I did not have sex with my boss, I just thought about it. My boss is 8 year older than me. She is so attractive and she is married too. In my country, women of power is usually sexy at work. That is one's of their advantages, beside their smile, their beauty. But no women of power sexier than her, at least in my opinion. That was a difficult time period for me. At that time, I have met my girl friend, we're going to get married next year. So I tell all of my thought to my girl friend. She had cried, not in front of me. I think I shouldn't told her. But I think that was a better way for me than lies. So if you have not told your wife, that is better for her. Otherwise, it's better for you.


----------



## tribesman

Ok you messed up once, try and find the guts to keep it to yourself and never mention it to your wife. It will hurt more than help.


----------

